# Hasty Bake Comp, Tulsa May 10th



## d-train (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone here gonna be cooking in the Hasty Bake Competition this spring? My brother any myself will be in it for the first time. Nervous but looking forward to it! Should be a lot of fun.


----------

